# Egg collection or not?



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies

This is my first post and first attempt at IVF and I'm hoping somebody out there can help me because I am so confused right now.

I'm just back from my second post stimulation scan and the results are not good, only 2 follicles have fully responded to treatment. I'm 36, my FSH and LH levels are normal, my AMH is 8.35 (which I've been told is actually normal for my age) and I've been on the long protocol with the highest dose of Menopur for 10 days now.

The hospital are meeting this lunch time to discuss my case but they have hinted that it is up to me whether we go for egg collection or not. I'm at the stage were I think we have nothing to lose and that they could get an excellent egg from the follicles, but at the same time I have to be realistic   

This current cycle is funded so am I wasting this opportunity if I decide to go ahead because my chances of success are so low and should I save this for a short protocol attempt which they have told me today is an option.

Hope you can help


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I can understand the dilemma you are in.  Despite my AMH being normal for my age I have always responded badly to the stimm's.  

On my last cycle there was only about 4/5 follicles.  We seriously considered cancelling as we were paying, but the clinic were keen for us to continue even if we only ended up with one egg.  Luckily we got 4 eggs and two embryos were good enough to go back.  One is now my son.

Obviously two is on the lower side and I presume that once egg collection goes ahead then that will be your funded cycle?  I have known women get BFP's from only one egg being retrieved though.

I would see what the clinic suggest and then go from there.  

Good luck and keep us updated.

X


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Woodchuck,

What a difficult decision.  You don't say whether you get more funded cycles or only one?  If you get more than 1 funded cycle, personally I would go ahead and try it as it only takes 1 embryo.  If you only get 1 cycle then you need to consider what the clinic say about the short protocol and whether you think you might get better results.  I have been on both the long and short protocol and the shorter protocol didn't work as well for me (but then by that point I was older). 

This cycle won't be wasted either way as the doctors will have got really useful information about how you respond.  There are still other options, such as different drugs and doses so don't lose heart.

If you do go ahead, ask the clinic to do icsi rather than ivf so that you have the best chances of fertilisation.

Good luck,
M
X


----------



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for the speedy responses.

*M0ncris* we only get one funded cycle, but as you and *staceysm* both say it only takes one good egg! 

We went into this first cycle being positive whilst maintaining a sense of realism and the hope that if it didn't work the clinic would have a better indication as to how my body responded. I really wasn't prepared for stumbling at the first hurdle so to speak though...cue many tears last Thursday/Friday.

If we do go ahead I will certainly ask about ICSI rather than IVF so thank you for that tip.

All of this could be taken out of our hands very shortly but I appreciate you taking the time to help and I will certainly keep you posted.

K x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

My first cycle was cancelled for similar reason s altho clinic didnt give us choice. I responded much better to short protocol and got 10 eggs. 
What a tricky decision to have to make,
Good luck
Livity


----------



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well the decision was taken out of our hands afterall! The consultant has called the shots and said that it is best to go ahead because a short protocol may or may not help due to me having a low AF count anyway.

We're not sure what to think, but I guess you have to trust the specialists even though I've read contradicting info which *livity k* you seem to back up.

We're booked in for EC on Wednesday, fingers crossed  we will get to ET by next weekend x


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Good luck woodchuck,
M
X


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Glad they have made decision for you they are the ones that should! 
I'm not sure if I'm totally contradicting what consultant said as I have PCOS and v high antral count and just didn't respond to long protocol. Sorry I didn't make that v clear. 
On my first cycle I remember a girl in similar position to you who thought it was all going to be cancelled but got 3 eggs 2 embryos and  preg with twins!
Keep positive
Livity


----------



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just thought I'd give you an update....

We went for egg collection yesterday and amazingly they got 3 eggs, which was more than what we were expecting after Sunday's appointment.

The embryologist called earlier today to say that 2 have fertilised normally overnight and that at this stage they are looking at a day 3 transfer (Saturday). In my excitement I forgot to ask about the egg quality but I will do that tomorrow.

Me and my DP are taking each day as it comes and staying as positive as we can  . 

Is there anything I can do these next 3 days to help with implantation only I've heard that brazil nuts are good but unfortunately I'm allergic to them?

Hope you ladies are all ok, K x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hooray! Good luck for transfer!


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Woodchuck,

I've been away and just saw your post. How did it go?

M
X


----------



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi M0ncris

Thank you for your reply  sorry for the delay, I've not been on the site for a few days because sometimes I think living in ignorant bliss is better than getting myself stressed out reading some of the posts on here!

A week ago today I had a DET! Amazingly one egg was a top grade and the other not far behind, so the decision was made to pop them both back in, because there was a good chance we might not get this opportunity again!

I'm feeling good, remaining positive and counting down the days because our test day isn't until 4th November, which still seems ages away! Thankfully we have a busy weekend though so it will soon only be one week away. What are you thoughts on doing a test before the official one, I was thinking that if all seems ok by next Saturday to perhaps do one then?

How's everything with you?
K x


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Woodchuck,

Congrats on being PUPO!  I totally agree occasionally it is good to get away from some of the posts that sometimes make you think of things you'd never thought of before...

It is good to keep busy too.

One thing I didn't know (or fully take in) before my first cycle was that I might get af before my otd.  The drugs are meant to delay it but it came for me two weeks after egg collection.  It's not a bad idea to know that as if you are caught unaware like I was it was devastating.  

In terms of testing early, are you on any drugs as they can affect the results?  Progesterone won't but things like pregnyl can depending on when you take it.  I have always avoided it as I think it would make me more anxious if it was negative but it very much depends on how you are feeling and if you think you would be ok with the results.  If you do test early do it with the first pee of the morning.

I am fine, just waiting for my appointment to come through at a private clinic.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and dh, and sending you lots of hugs,

M
Xx


----------



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi M0ncris

Thank you for the hugs they are certainly appreciated one week into my 2ww!

The nurse made me aware of that my af might arrive before the otd and Wednesday is the day I'm hoping to get to without it making an appearance! But thank you for giving me the heads up and big hugs for you, that really must have been awful not knowing that could happen!

As for the drugs, I had to take 10000 pregnyl 2 weeks ago and having read up on this, apparently you lose 1000 per day so it would have been 10 days for this to be out of my system (which has now passed) and all I'm taking now is progesterone. I know what you mean though about whether I would be ok about the result. I think I will just leave it to the professionals! I'm visiting family next weekend anyway so that will take my mind of it i'm sure 

As for you, is this the first time you have gone private? I do hope it works for you this time, I can't and don't want to imagine what it must be like for you...sending those hugs right back to you 

K x


----------



## woodchuck77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi 

I thought i'd update those of you who have taken the time to reply and read this thread. It was our OTD yesterday (4/11/13) and we got a  !!!!

We can't quite believe it, since our prognosis did not look good 3 weeks ago when they only collected 2 mature eggs. It's goes to show that you do only need 1 or 2 good eggs to get pregnant ladies so please don't ever give up!

Our next milestone is the 21st November when we go for our first scan....will it be 1 or 2, that is the question

Big congratutlations to all the other   out there and big hugs to the  , please don't give up!

K x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow congratulations woodchuck. What an inspiring outcome. Wishing you all the best for your 1st scan x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Congratulations Woodchuck, that is fantastic news!  I'm so pleased for you.  Do keep us posted.

M
Xx


----------

